# I am going to be a Great Aunt!!



## Ruthanne (Jun 30, 2017)

I just found out 2 days ago that my little niece, not so little any more..lol..is going to have a baby with her hubby on the West coast.  Here she is at her wedding several years ago:


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 30, 2017)

A lovely bride soon to become a beautiful mother.

Congratulations, Ruthanne. Every new addition to the family is cause for celebration.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 30, 2017)

Warrigal said:


> A lovely bride soon to become a beautiful mother.
> 
> Congratulations, Ruthanne. Every new addition to the family is cause for celebration.


Thank you!  The first grand child for my brother.


----------



## Falcon (Jun 30, 2017)

Hey Ruthie, Congratulations !  Welcome to the world little baby; when it arrives. :love_heart:


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 30, 2017)

Falcon said:


> Hey Ruthie, Congratulations !  Welcome to the world little baby; when it arrives. :love_heart:


I will, I hope she will bring the baby here for the holidays.  Thank you Falcon!  :sentimental:


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jun 30, 2017)

Great news Ruthanne. What a beautiful bride also.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 30, 2017)

Congrats Ruth, and your niece was a stunning bride!


----------



## jujube (Jun 30, 2017)

Congratulations, Ruth!


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 30, 2017)

Thanks Ruth, RR and jj!!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 30, 2017)

Lovely young lady!  Congrats Ruthanne! :cool2:


----------



## tnthomas (Jun 30, 2017)

Congrats Ruthanne!   :encouragement:


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 30, 2017)

SeaBreeze said:


> Lovely young lady!  Congrats Ruthanne! :cool2:





tnthomas said:


> Congrats Ruthanne!   :encouragement:


Thank you both!


----------



## helenbacque (Jul 1, 2017)

Lovely bride.  Enjoy the little one.  Grandchildren were fun, great grands divine.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 2, 2017)

helenbacque said:


> Lovely bride.  Enjoy the little one.  Grandchildren were fun, great grands divine.


Thank you.:sentimental:


----------



## CeeCee (Aug 19, 2017)

Congratulations Ruthanne.  I can't see the photo anymore. 

I'm going to be a great Aunt any day now.  My niece who is almost 30 and a 3rd grade teacher in Parker, Colorado is expecting a girl.
I don't think she'll be in class on Monday, the kids will have a sub for a few months.

I'll post a pic when I find one of their wedding on the beach in Key West a few years ago.


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 20, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> Congratulations Ruthanne.  I can't see the photo anymore.
> 
> I'm going to be a great Aunt any day now.  My niece who is almost 30 and a 3rd grade teacher in Parker, Colorado is expecting a girl.
> I don't think she'll be in class on Monday, the kids will have a sub for a few months.
> ...



Thank you CeeCee.  She is expecting in November.  Here is a picture of the family:






Congratulations to you too!!


----------



## CeeCee (Aug 20, 2017)

Thanks Ruthanne.... beautiful  bride!  she looks like she would be your niece, there's a general resemblance.


----------



## CeeCee (Aug 20, 2017)

I found a photo of my niece at her wedding a few years ago.  It was a windy day in Key West that day which is good because it was so hot!!

Cant wait to see if the baby is a redhead or blonde, tall or short, lol.


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 21, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> Thanks Ruthanne.... beautiful  bride!  she looks like she would be your niece, there's a general resemblance.


Yes, she actually does resemble me when I was young.


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 21, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> I found a photo of my niece at her wedding a few years ago.  It was a windy day in Key West that day which is good because it was so hot!!
> 
> Cant wait to see if the baby is a redhead or blonde, tall or short, lol.
> 
> ...


Thank you for posting the picture.  Very lovely picture and good looking people.


----------

